# Can pairs be of different color strains?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I am assuming yes because of all the cross-breeding. I believe I purchased a pair but one is a Dark Marble Angelfish and one is a Silver Veil. 

And how would I tell that they are a pair?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

About the only reliable way to know is if they spawn and produce viable eggs. Two females will spawn but the eggs wont be fertile. Other signs, but not guarantees, are pre-spawning behavior such as cleaning a place to lay the eggs and driving off or killing other fish in the tank.


----------

